# Saying hi for the first time!



## Ronnie B (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi to anyone reading this!
This is my very first post....although I'm old hat to IVF! As you can see myself & DH have now gone through 5 rounds of ICSI....our last one ending a week ago when we got another BFN 
Up until now we have only been to a Bourn Hall Clinic but we are now booked on an open day at the Herts & Essex Fertility clinic....
Has anyone else experienced so many failed attempts and how did you approach it? Is it a good idea to try another clinic.....do we use our frozen embie first.....do we try one last fresh go at H&E Clinic....or do we go straight to looking into egg donors They have said they can only guess it's the quality of our embies....even though we have produced top quality embies!! 
Slowly starting to loose hope the more we go through & the longer this goes on...
Also the wait in between each cycle is a killer....I'm starting to get impatient now....well we have been trying for 7 years now.....!!!!
Would be nice to chat to someone out there who is in the same sort of position as us....would be nice to know we are not the only ones  xxxxxx


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello RonnieB, so sorry to hear about your BFNs. 

There are a number of success stories from people who have had more ICSI tries than you and also other ladies on the forum who elected to try alternative means, such as donor egg or adoption.

You might try visiting and posting in one of the following forums:

ICSI: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

Frozen embryo transfers:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0

Donor eggs:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=551.0

Negative cycle and in-between treatment:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

End of the road..or not:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=539.0

Good luck with the rest of your journey and welcome to FF!


----------



## Ronnie B (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Handstitchedmum! 
Thank you so much for your reply! And all the links you have sent to me! I'll have a read of each one! 
We went to the open day yesterday & we now have new hope! There's s few procedures they can offer that Bourn can't so it's really good to hear! We have a consultation booked on 17th December & I'm hoping to get cracking again in January!   xx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Ronnie

We have Chat thread here for the Herts and Essex clinic http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=323570.0 you can have a chat with other ladies who've cycled there or are currently having treatment.

KA xxx


----------



## Ronnie B (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you KA ...I see you were 5th time lucky at ARGC...would you mind telling me how you found it there & how costs compare to other clinics?? We have been looking to go there but am just unsure if it's the right thing to do or not!   xx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Ronnie

Pop over to the ARGC threads on the London Board for more info - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0

but basically I wasted lots of money elsewhere and wished I'd found them earlier. They are not cheap - we spent around 15K on treatment (some of which was IVIG post pregnancy which is expensive).

You cannot fault them on their monitoring - it is an intense experience. They test and alter your meds constantly, sometimes twice a day - but for me it worked and I wouldn't have it any other way. They are not great on e-mail communication, so phoning is always better ...

I'd encourage you to get as much information as possible from your previous clinics and go through this list of questions - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0

KA xxx


----------



## Ronnie B (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow! I've just sat and read through that link you posted! Lots to think about! (Sorry for such a late reply as well!) 
We've since had our follow up app at Bourn who have suggested it's the quality of my eggs & we should start to look into egg donor. It's such a minefield , not knowing what to do for the best! We've already spent £15k & ED will be around £10k so we need to make sure we're making the right decision. As far as I can see ARGC doesn't offer ED, only if you source your own! At the moment I have no idea where to start looking for that!! Our other option is Spain where they don't have a waiting list for ED. HERTS & Essex can offer egg sharers but we've been told the eggs may not be as such good quality?! I think I need to go off & do lots of research!!! Thank you so much for replying to me & sending me the link as there were a few things on there I need to consider! Thanks again


----------

